# Full Moon



## Alix (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you think the full moon affects human behavior? This is just an opinion poll, we don't require scientific data to support your beliefs. Anecdotes are nice though!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2006)

I know it does for me.  The howling at the moon bothers the neighbors, but only my SO is bothered by all the shedding after the full moon passes.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope you have a good vacuum wolfy...I mean Andy.


----------



## Ken (Sep 11, 2006)

I vote 'no'.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2006)

Frightenstein?


----------



## middie (Sep 11, 2006)

NO way. People are responsible for their own actions, not the moon lol


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 11, 2006)

I voted nope, but I do not believe that it has NO effect on behavior.  I used to work on a maximum security ward at a state mental hospital and I watched this very closely.  And I found the inmates were not any more likely to act out during a full moon than any other time.  The most unruly behavior did not occur during the full moons.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, a thousand times, yes.

Haven't you seen the movie 'Moonstruck'?


----------



## wasabi (Sep 11, 2006)

It affects DH.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

When I bartended, it sure seemed to affect my customers.


----------



## amber (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, the full moon always affects me in a positive way.  I love looking at it, along with the stars.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 11, 2006)

As a teacher - YES, especially hormonal teenagers!  But seriously, I do think it does ...


----------



## jkath (Sep 11, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> As a teacher - YES, especially hormonal teenagers! But seriously, I do think it does ...


 
So that's why my usually polite teenager was a bit mouthy! Good to know!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes..Yes.. I worked with the public for many years. We could always tell when there was a full moon. Ask any policeman.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think so either... it is just that some people might jump on this myth to use it as an excuse for doing something silly or crazy.


----------



## MarionW (Sep 11, 2006)

He-- Yes!  Without a doubt!  I will not go into detail, but the moon phases are to live by.  It only requires one to take notice.  Then, you will believe.  He-- Yes!

Marion


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 12, 2006)

I voted no, But it would be hard to prove to a Plumber or anyone around him !   Did I say that ?   Got any Cheese ?
 
Sorry Alix just had to


----------



## licia (Sep 12, 2006)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Yes..Yes.. I worked with the public for many years. We could always tell when there was a full moon. Ask any policeman.


 
Could that be because they could see better at night to do their dastardly deeds?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 12, 2006)

lol licia, dastardly deeds.
i'm picturing boris badenoff and natasha, tying up poor penelope pittstop on the railroad tracks, under a full moon.

i've seen many strange things at night, having worked midnight shifts for so many years. i'd say the weather has more to due with a reduction or increase in crime, but that's about it (bad weather = criminals, lazy by nature, stay home). lunar cycles don't seem to have a measureable affect on humans.

hunters and fishermen swear by lunar cycles, however. not sure why.


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2006)

affects my felines!!!!!!!! they get wacky!


----------



## vagriller (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope! I think seasons have more to do with human behavior than lunar cycles.


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2006)

i'm with that seasons deal. fall, i'm sad. summer, i wait for summer's end. winter, i flop into our 1st snow & whoop due to happiness, spring's kinda alright. i'm counting days till i see snow. i'm sorta avoiding fall by wearing my pink wool Victoria's coat often. i'm skipping my early class (it's hrs.) our 1st snow and going to my Parent's to do snow-angels. sigh, winter.


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2006)

I vote nope!  Lunar effects have nothing to do with human behavior.  Although Carlos swears his patients at the mental health hospital used to have an unusual effect.  

Also, the discovery of a slight effect of the moon on global temperature might have an effect on the growth of plants.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 12, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> As a teacher - YES, especially hormonal teenagers! But seriously, I do think it does ...


 
It even affects kids in elementary school...I was at the school & they were WILD!! After the full moon was gone, they were pretty much back to normal. 

I have an aunt who is nurse & worked in the ER for many, many years & she says she can always tell it's a full moon without even going outside because of all the crazy people & injuries they have come in. 

Anyway, I say yes.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 12, 2006)

I vote yes.  I think some people can be more sensitive to it than others though.  I notice, maybe because of the extra light, that I have trouble sleeping.  This could also effect peoples behavior as well.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool thoughts folks! I figure if the lunar cycle affects women, then there is no reason it can't affect behaviour as well. I have seen some pretty wacky stuff at the full moon, people who are normally mild mannered getting a bit nutty. I'm not saying that other things don't affect behaviour as well, but I think something about the full moon lowers inhibitions. Keep those thoughts coming this is cool to read.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 12, 2006)

luvs said:
			
		

> i'm with that seasons deal. fall, i'm sad. summer, i wait for summer's end. winter, i flop into our 1st snow & whoop due to happiness, spring's kinda alright. i'm counting days till i see snow. i'm sorta avoiding fall by wearing my pink wool Victoria's coat often. i'm skipping my early class (it's hrs.) our 1st snow and going to my Parent's to do snow-angels. sigh, winter.



I like spring and fall best! It all depends where you live too.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 13, 2006)

I vote NO, other than the very Obvious (it`s Lighter outside at night), there is no evidence to support the idea that it has an effect. However, for those mentioning about Mental Patients, it IS where the word LUNAtic comes form, Luna meaning Moon


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Let's see--it takes the moon one month to revolve around the earth and once a month a revolution occurs in a woman's body  and many women commit murder around that time----at least my husband hides the knives and stocks us up on Pamprin-----nnaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!  No--I wouldn't say is there  a correlation.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe it does.  Let me explain why.

My father was a physician and NEVER went on a trip when there was a full moon unless he had another doctor filling in for him.  It wasn't unusual for many of his pregnant patients to give birth on a full moon or the day before or day after.  He was a firm believer in that phenomenon and it was borne out over many years of practice.

I also worked in a hospital and saw some evidence of more activity in the emergency room - violent-type injuries and accidents.

My area jails and prisons routinely put extra staff on duty during full moons.

It may sound like the things old wives' tales are made of, but I still feel there's some truth to it.

Katie


----------



## mudbug (Sep 13, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hunters and fishermen swear by lunar cycles, however. not sure why.


 
and you say you live with a woman and you don't know about lunar cycles?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 13, 2006)

Im a girl and totally believe in lunar cycles if I around alot of women every day the all our cycles happen at the same time  if Im not around alot of women its the full moon thats in control


----------



## Ellen (Sep 13, 2006)

An interesting question indeed.  I am so firmly grounded in common sense I am nearly buried to the knees,  But I do believe lunar cycles affect us. Human beings, particularly women, are tidal, just as the sea is.  I believe I can endorse the comment made about babies keen to be born from my years of Ob nursing. There is no doubt grouped women go into menses together.  There is no doubt planting by the moon works.  So I vote yes.  Perhaps we are to quick to label people a bit 'off' when they believe these things, but there are not just a few old wives tales that have proved to be well based in science. I do not confuse these effects with personal responsibily.  DH was a highway patrol officer for years, and people went quite nutty on the full moon.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 14, 2006)

The original question was does the full moon affect human behavior.  I think menses cycles and going into labor are not human behavior.  There is no doubt the lunar cycles affect these female cycles.  For decades my menstrual cycle ALWAYS started on the NEW moon.

When I worked night shift at the mental hospital, I desperately wanted to find a correlation between the full moon and some type of abnormal behavior, but it just was not there.


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2006)

Beth, their comments are relevant in that they are supporting their opinions with the fact that lunar cycles affect our physical bodies so why not our behaviour. Since this is an opinion, you are entitled to yours, and others are entitled to theirs. No scientific evidence needs to be presented.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> The I think menses cycles and going into labor are not human behavior.


 
This statement puzzles me, Beth. What do you think they are?


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> This statement puzzles me, Beth. What do you think they are?



Good point!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> _The I think menses cycles and going into labor are not human behavior. _
> 
> This statement puzzles me, Beth. What do you think they are?


 

I think of behavior as something we have control over.  We control our thoughts, our actions, our words.  From my observation, women do not have control over when they go into labor.  Now I have never had children, but I am not aware women have control over when they will deliver their babies.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

I think we just have different definitions of what constitutes human behavior. Maybe what I'm thinking of is not so much behavior as you define it but rather natural functions and longings.  

Bearing young is not restricted to humans, of course, but it certainly can be controlled in humans by opting for a C-section.  Can a woman stop/start her menses?  How long can a human control hunger/thirst when there is no food/water?  

I could control my preference for ice cream over bean sprouts, but that does not replace the longing for the ice cream.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure one has control over behaviour Beth.  I seriously doubt anyone has sprouted hair and howled at full moon.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

except me in my dangerous single years, Ellen..........


----------



## Ellen (Sep 14, 2006)

I suspect it is all bound up with things like gravity, low barrametric (sp) pressure and all that.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 18, 2006)

I definitely think that a Full Moon affects one's behavior.  For me good things always happen - won a $100.00 Lotto Ticket - avoided a fender bender with my car - and I could go on and on.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 18, 2006)

I believe that the moon affects behavior.  My grandmother taught me how to plant by the moon, and I thought she was nuts, but now that I have experimented with her method, she was right.  I can't explain it, but I do believe the moon cycles have an influence on us.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Once again there is a full moon coming. I will be noting any behaviour oddities this weekend.


----------



## Ken (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the warning!  
We'll be watching for it.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 4, 2006)

Ken started it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 4, 2006)

Full moon this weekend? Oh, great.  
We are hosting about 70 kids at the clubhouse Friday night for daughter's birthday party.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Heh heh heh...maybe you'll miss it mudbug. Full moon is on Saturday.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 4, 2006)

Even worse.  I have to take daughter out to try on dresses for Homecoming.  And buy her shoes.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

It was nice knowing you mudbug.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 4, 2006)

please pray for me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2006)

I havent seen a FULL moon since my college days.


----------



## QSis (Oct 4, 2006)

Stands to reason that the moon affects us SOMEHOW. 

The human body typically consists of between 50% and 65% water, and if the moon affects the tides, than it must have some affect on us. Right?

I'm a retail store manager (no scientific fact here, but anectdotally ....), the full moon unquestionably brings out the "high maintenance" customers. Hoo boy!

Lee


----------

